# [SOLVED] WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR, Not specified, Windows 8



## Sajmon92 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, today i turned my laptop on after 8h since the last startup and it didnt boot to windows but gave me BSOD with this information - WHEA, Uncorrectable Error, if u want to look it up on internet....

- Lenovo Thinkpad E531
- Windows 8
- x64 OS
- original windows installed - preinstalled, came with the laptop
- Intel Core i5 - 3230M CPU 2.6 GHz , 2.59GHz
- Nvidia Geforce GT 740M, Intel HD graphics 4000
- Power supply - Lenovo charger Input/Output :100-240V 1.5A / 20V 4.5A
Lenovo battery - 10.8V 4400mAh
More info in systeminfo.txt


- i have had laptop for almost a year (in november - 1 y)
- i once reinstalled OS because i had difficulties with hardisk half a year ago - i was stuck in automatic repair loop of death - solved it by reseting laptop to manufacturing state, since then laptop has worked fine
-i still have it on warranty, but im abroad and cant afford to send it 1400km back home...
- 1 week back i noticed, that my laptop doesnt boot correctly, it went like this - turned laptop on, Lenovo logo appeared, after that should have been Login screen, but instead there was black screen for over 10s, even 20seconds, moving with mouse and pressing spacebar often helped to decrease time for login screen to appear
- Also had problem with touchpad, left button didnt work properly and the movement was limited, 0 help from lenovo forums, i disabled the touchpad 

---Couldnt run perfmom /report in cmd(even with admin rights) : error, an error occured while attempting to generate report. The system cannot find the path specified.

---I ran sfc /scannow - no problems
---couldnt run chkds, but it will run next time i turn my laptop on
---booted in safemode with no problems, even networking works fine, and login screen appeared immediately after lenovo logo


I hope u can review my thread and be eager to help me  Thank you very much for your help in advance. I need this sorted out asap as i am university student on Erasmus and i need my laptop....

Have a nice day.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR, Not specified, Windows 8*

Hi,

*WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)*

_A fatal hardware error has occurred. This fatal error displays data from the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA)._

If we run an !errrec on the 2nd parameter of the bug check (address of the WER structure) we get the following:


```
===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80094ef138
Section       @ fffffa80094ef2c0
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

[COLOR=Red]Error         : DCACHEL2_DRD_ERR (Proc 3 Bank 5)[/COLOR]
  Status      : 0xfe20000000041136
  Address     : 0x00000000abaaa980
  Misc.       : 0x00000030e3000086
```
L2 Cache data read error, specifically on processor #3 and cache bank #5.


```
3: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0328b868 fffff802`a4840965 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0328b870 fffff802`a49dfbb3 hal!HalBugCheckSystem+0xf9
fffff880`0328b8b0 fffff802`a4840703 nt!WheaReportHwError+0x253
fffff880`0328b910 fffff802`a4840020 hal!HalpMcaReportError+0x53
fffff880`0328ba70 fffff802`a483ff1b hal!HalpMceHandlerCore+0xd4
fffff880`0328bac0 fffff802`a483fd78 hal!HalpMceHandler+0xe3
fffff880`0328bb00 fffff802`a4840f0f hal!HalpMceHandlerWithRendezvous+0xd4
fffff880`0328bb30 fffff802`a48d787b hal!HalHandleMcheck+0x40
fffff880`0328bb60 fffff802`a48d762e nt!KxMcheckAbort+0x7b
fffff880`0328bca0 fffff880`01545336 nt!KiMcheckAbort+0x16e
fffff880`09dd3460 00000000`00000000 [COLOR=Red]avc3+0x8d336[/COLOR]
```
Interestingly enough, in the call stack, before the machine check exception occurs, Bitdefender shows up. This may just be a coincidence, or it actually was involved in the crash.

*---------------------------------------*

Remove and replace BitDefender with Windows 8's built-in Windows Defender for temporary troubleshooting purposes as may be causing conflicts:

*BitDefender removal - *How to uninstall Bitdefender

*Windows Defender (how to turn on after removal) - *Windows Defender - Turn On or Off in Windows 8

*---------------------------------------*

If the above fails, there is only so much you can do with a bugcheck like this until it comes down to a faulty processor that will need to be replaced. Start from 1 and work downward:

*1. *Ensure your temperatures are within standard and nothing's overheating. You can use a program such as Speccy if you'd like to monitor temps - Speccy - System Information - Free Download

*2.* Clear your CMOS (or load optimized BIOS defaults) to ensure there's no improper BIOS setting - How To Clear CMOS (Reset BIOS) [Easy, 10 to 15 Min]

*3. *Ensure your BIOS is up to date.

*4. *Software conflicts that can usually cause *124 bug checks are OS to BIOS utilities from manufacturer's like Asus' AI Suite. If you have something like this software-wise, remove it ASAP.

*5. *If all of the above fail, the only left to do is replace your processor as it is faulty.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Sajmon92 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR, Not specified, Windows 8*

Thank you very much for such a quick reply. I rebooted laptop after i posted this thread in safe mode, and chkdsk on C which lasted like forever but in the end laptop booted normally, so i was allowed to log in. I uninstalled bitdefender( i had trial version for 30 days but it ran out of trial yesterday or 2 days ago), checked CPU and Graphic's card temperature and both of them were fine. I hope u were wrong about processor....  Anyway i hope my laptop will continue booting well and i will not need your precious help in the future. Thanks again mate. You truly are Microsoft Most Valuable Proffesional. Have a nice day. :thumb:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR, Not specified, Windows 8*

My pleasure, very glad to help. Thanks for the kind words.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

